# Printer mapping per user on a Windows Server 2003 network



## onedavester (Nov 2, 2000)

We use a print server in a Server 2003 network with XP workstations.

Currently I have to map each user to whatever printer they need to be mapped to.

I would like a way to have the computer itself map to a network printer on our domain so I no longer have to map a printer for each person that logs into a given workstation.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Login Script!


----------



## onedavester (Nov 2, 2000)

So your answer to have the computer map to a printer through a print server is "Log in script"?

Please explain.

I have custom log in scripts for users, you have a way to have a log in script for a computer?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Why would you need to map a printer dependant on the computer? Map them all with the script and tell them to print to the closest one. Or organize your users into OU's and manage the scripts via group policy.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/scriptcenter/resources/qanda/jul07/hey0727.mspx
This is something to map it per OU of the computer and you could have this specific computer in its own OU or something....


----------

